# This Panasonic-GameCube is a beast!



## WiiCube_2013 (May 10, 2015)

I've always known about the existence of Panasonic-GameCube but these pictures make this 3-in-1 device all the more interesting!

Photos:















Source: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Boxe...PN-NTSC-JPN-UK-adapter-included-/251922046424

As cool as it looks I'm not going to purchase it by any chance but it's definitely something a Nintendo collector should own rather than a reseller.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 10, 2015)

Yeah it is a beast since it is probably pretty rare outside of Japan.
Also I like the logo better than the normal gcn one


----------



## migles (May 10, 2015)

omg, me want, but i has no money D: and probably it will sold at very high price...
it looks so great

anyway, why did you said 3 in 1?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 10, 2015)

migles said:


> omg, me want, but i has no money D: and probably it will sold at very high price...
> it looks so great
> 
> anyway, why did you said 3 in 1?


NGC + CD + DVD


----------



## migles (May 10, 2015)

isn't there pictures from the back? i wanted to see how the connections looked like
also, it has inbuilt component converter? (the normal gamecubes require a cable with a converter inside them)


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 10, 2015)

migles said:


> isn't there pictures from the back? i wanted to see how the connections looked like
> also, it has inbuilt component converter? (the normal gamecubes require a cable with a converter inside them)


----------



## retrofan_k (May 10, 2015)

Owned one since 2002 and will never sell this gem.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 10, 2015)

retrofan_k said:


> Owned one since 2002 and will never sell this gem.


Do you use it or just display it?


----------



## migles (May 10, 2015)

retrofan_k said:


> Owned one since 2002 and will never sell this gem.


i gave a like to this post, because there is no hate button.
such butthurt :'(

anywho, is the dvd and the game output diferent? because here is that gamecube video out, with the game in parenthesis, and there is a yellow rca\s video on the side
you will have to switch the channel on the tv\input to use the dvd function or gamecube?


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 10, 2015)

It's neat, but it's not $600+ USD neat.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 10, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> It's neat, but it's not $600+ USD neat.


Better than 1000 dollars for the ps4s with silent hill demo game


----------



## LightyKD (May 11, 2015)

It's so beautiful!


----------



## RevPokemon (May 11, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> It's so beautiful!


Funny you posted as when I saw it made me think of a xxxl ouya


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Better than 1000 dollars for the ps4s with silent hill demo game


One thing being more outlandishly priced than another doesn't justify the price of either.


----------



## LightyKD (May 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Funny you posted as when I saw it made me think of a xxxl ouya


 
I'm magical


----------



## RevPokemon (May 11, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> One thing being more outlandishly priced than another doesn't justify the price of either.


I know but at least the Panasonic cube is rare outside of Japan and has some collector value while the ps4 is just a normal 400 dollar ps4 with a once was free game removed by the company for be reasons


----------



## migles (May 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I know but at least the Panasonic cube is rare outside of Japan and has some collector value while the ps4 is just a normal 400 dollar ps4 with a once was free game removed by the company for be reasons


well. you know the saying, the price is whatever someone is going to pay for it.
even if they got a price tag of 1000, doesn't mean someone will purchase them, and if they do, its their own problem and regret after some years when that demo doesn't worth a dime. (cuz you know, you can dawnload and pley with cfw)


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 11, 2015)

I saw one of these in person on display in a game store in Singapore when I was on vacation one year.
It looked pretty and I wanted it.
Still, nothing really sets this apart from other gamecubes as far as playing games go. One could argue this is what the GC should have been and I agree with that. DVD support and a subjectively slightly prettier design is nice. (although somewhat cheaper looking due to how the chassis is stitched together and personally I don't like the bulge)

The original GC was solid as a rock, even though it was made of plastic. And the games work just the same, so I really don't see any advantage to having this compared to a regular GC.

Added to my watch list, however. I will see how this turns out 
If it sells at a low enough price maybe I'll pick it up.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 11, 2015)

How big is that thing? If it wasn't for the referential remote control and gamecube controller, I would've thought it was the size of a vacuum cleaner.

Other than that...I honestly have to give this a slow clap. Bravo: it's what the gamecube should have been but wasn't. Right now, it has "FOR FANS ONLY!" slapped all over the cover, as the die-hard nintendo fanboys probably have no way to play DVD's...or music CD's (I assume that's that 3rd option of this 3-in-1?  ).

For everyone else...I don't see much point in buying a 3-in-1 device if the price for the 3 devices by themselves adds up to a cheaper total.


----------



## fatsquirrel (May 11, 2015)

I really like that its made in Japan. ( says on the back )


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 11, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> How big is that thing? If it wasn't for the referential remote control and gamecube controller, I would've thought it was the size of a vacuum cleaner.
> 
> Other than that...I honestly have to give this a slow clap. Bravo: it's what the gamecube should have been but wasn't. Right now, it has "FOR FANS ONLY!" slapped all over the cover, as the die-hard nintendo fanboys probably have no way to play DVD's...or music CD's (I assume that's that 3rd option of this 3-in-1?  ).
> 
> For everyone else...I don't see much point in buying a 3-in-1 device if the price for the 3 devices by themselves adds up to a cheaper total.


It's quite a bit bigger than a GameCube. A lot taller and it's bigger all around. I would say it's about 2 GameCubes worth in size.
It's been a while since I saw the one on display though.


----------



## Fishaman P (May 11, 2015)

It's too bad most aren't in functional operation anymore. I'd really love to own one of these.
Even the Panasonic branded controllers are $60 though, geez...


----------



## nxwing (May 11, 2015)

DOES IT SUPPORT THE GAMEBOY PLAYER? THIS IS A CRITICAL QUESTION GUYS AND SORRY FOR MY CAPS LOCK. PEOPLE WOULDN'T THINK I'M SERIOUS ABOUT THIS IF I TYPE PROPERLY.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 11, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> DOES IT SUPPORT THE GAMEBOY PLAYER? THIS IS A CRITICAL QUESTION GUYS AND SORRY FOR MY CAPS LOCK. PEOPLE WOULDN'T THINK I'M SERIOUS ABOUT THIS IF I TYPE PROPERLY.


Yes but the normal GameCube GBA player does not work as you have to use a gameboy player that was made specially and only for the Panasonic cube


----------



## migles (May 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yes but the normal GameCube GBA player does not work as you have to use a gameboy player that was made specially and only for the Panasonic cube


whoot? did that even exist?
does this thing got the 2 serial ports on the bottom?


----------



## RevPokemon (May 11, 2015)

migles said:


> whoot? did that even exist?
> does this thing got the 2 serial ports on the bottom?





Accordingly the normal one doesn't work due to the leg design on the q.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 11, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> How big is that thing? If it wasn't for the referential remote control and gamecube controller, I would've thought it was the size of a vacuum cleaner.
> 
> Other than that...I honestly have to give this a slow clap. Bravo: it's what the gamecube should have been but wasn't. Right now, it has "FOR FANS ONLY!" slapped all over the cover, as the die-hard nintendo fanboys probably have no way to play DVD's...or music CD's (I assume that's that 3rd option of this 3-in-1?  ).
> 
> For everyone else...I don't see much point in buying a 3-in-1 device if the price for the 3 devices by themselves adds up to a cheaper total.


It's Compact Disc so it also plays CDs, well, from what I remember pretty much every DVD Player I owned did. I think I have a DVD Player that plays SACD but I don't have one so can't really test, and I presume my PS3 60GB can do it too but not really interested in this function since the SACDs are kind of expensive and limited.


----------



## retrofan_k (May 12, 2015)

migles said:


> i gave a like to this post, because there is no hate button.
> such butthurt :'(
> 
> anywho, is the dvd and the game output diferent? because here is that gamecube video out, with the game in parenthesis, and there is a yellow rca\s video on the side
> you will have to switch the channel on the tv\input to use the dvd function or gamecube?


 

I don't have to switch channels when using DVD functions or GC mode.  I use either a S-Video or a Component cable converted into a SCART on my setup.


----------



## Harsky (May 12, 2015)

Does this thing really only play Japanese/American DVDs only or is there a mod or hack to make the DVD region free? Also, any idea if a mod chip can be fitted so that it can play any region ISOs?


----------



## RevPokemon (May 12, 2015)

Harsky said:


> Does this thing really only play Japanese/American DVDs only or is there a mod or hack to make the DVD region free? Also, any idea if a mod chip can be fitted so that it can play any region ISOs?



The Viper chip works perfect with the Panasonic Q. 

Here is the mod to make the Gamecube region free for games. Works the same on the Q

http://www.gamesx.com/importmod/ngcmod.htm

http://www.oratan.com/projects/gcn_mod.html


----------



## Megaben99 (May 12, 2015)

Well that is a pretty sweet machine

http://www.ign.com/articles/2002/04/09/panasonic-q-review


----------



## Sliter (May 12, 2015)

around 2000's I even wanted a GC (but never had :v my GC is my wii now lol)  when I saw this one, was theone I most wanted xD 
 I didn't knew that was japan only and that GC had region lock and stuffs


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 12, 2015)

Megaben99 said:


> Well that is a pretty sweet machine
> 
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2002/04/09/panasonic-q-review


 
Wish I had this Japanese Panasonic-GC and sure as hell I wouldn't sell it like this eBay seller's doing because this is definitely worth owning!


----------



## RevPokemon (May 12, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Wish I had this Japanese Panasonic-GC and sure as hell I wouldn't sell it like this eBay seller's doing because this is definitely worth owning!


Plus from what I've read the DVD player is superior to the Xbox and ps2 DVD players


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2015)

I think someone I used to be friends with had one of these?
I could be remembering incorrectly, though...


----------



## TecXero (May 12, 2015)

It's neat, but I wouldn't pay more than $30 for something like that. I'm not a collector and a Wii seems like a better investment to me.


----------



## tbb043 (May 12, 2015)

migles said:


> i gave a like to this post, because there is no hate button.
> such butthurt :'(
> 
> anywho, is the dvd and the game output diferent? because here is that gamecube video out, with the game in parenthesis, and there is a yellow rca\s video on the side
> you will have to switch the channel on the tv\input to use the dvd function or gamecube?



The digital A/V out (game) is for the component cables. I don't know what that (game) might mean, does the DVD not play via component? But I would assume you could definitely play games through the built in composite or s-video jacks. It would sure suck otherwise, especially with how expensive GC component cables are.

But yeah, nice system, should have been the default model.

edit:whoops didn't see this



retrofan_k said:


> I don't have to switch channels when using DVD functions or GC mode.  I use either a S-Video or a Component cable converted into a SCART on my setup.



cool!


----------



## xdarkmario (May 13, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I've always known about the existence of Panasonic-GameCube but these pictures make this 3-in-1 device all the more interesting!
> 
> Photos:
> 
> ...


Do you have one?!
Because I'd like one, I only know one place selling one. In NY.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 13, 2015)

xdarkmario said:


> Do you have one?!


I wish.


----------



## xdarkmario (May 13, 2015)

Perhaps I'll check the price of the one I saw (if it's even there anymore) and see


----------



## DinohScene (May 13, 2015)

Looks good, wanted to have one as well but nowadays, cba with it anymore.
I'll stick with a 360 devkit.


----------



## MaskedRed (May 13, 2015)

that's a pretty neat looking Gamecube at first glance I thought it was a modified one, now i'm wondering how this item even came to be.


----------



## TecXero (May 13, 2015)

MaskedRed said:


> that's a pretty neat looking Gamecube at first glance I thought it was a modified one, now i'm wondering how this item even came to be.


 
It was a deal between Nintendo and Matsushita. Nintendo had Matsushita make the disk drive on the NGC, and in return Matsushita was allows to create a DVD player that could also play NGC games.


----------

